# FS: one school of six wild discus.One brown: 6"+ AVAILABLE @ $50!



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Selling wild discus.

HECKELS are all pending.

*One brown: 6"+ AVAILABLE @ $50!* pending.

one RB: 6": $120 pending

YouTube - Discus Tank update on Feb. 03, 2010

MEET UP

Thanks,

H.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

great looking wilds. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, beautiful fish, too bad I'm going away otherwise I'll be there cash in hand this morning.

Good luck on the sale


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: one school of six wild discus.*

Just
Go get them Joseph. I'll babysit for you. I have lots of
Empty tanks.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> Just
> Go get them Joseph. I'll babysit for you. I have lots of
> Empty tanks.


I AGREE!!! Get them Joseph before I'm forced to buy them 
Gorgeous fish and EXCEPTIONAL price. If anyone is thinking of getting into wilds, JUMP at this offer. I would in a second if I had the room. Good luck with your sale.
Shelley


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump. thanks


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I've seen these fish many times, big and nice fish. same batch as the ones I had, except Hugo bought all the expensive fish, bigger ones and fancy strains. I'm sure he'll sell the 3 Heckels or 3 Blues separately if anyone wants buy 3 only. fish can be picked up at my place in Metrotown, once you talked to Hugo


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Kevin:
You're about to be pm'd!!!!
Shelley


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Hi, Shelley:
The fish are not here yet.
Since moving fish and set up a temporary tank is stressful for fish and me.
We'll only do it when we have a buyer are ready to go.
my place just for a quick viewing and pick up.
Cheers
Kevin
PS: you guys can always go to white rock if you just wanna look at the fish first.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Very impressive


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for some beautiful fish at an AMAZING price.
Good luck with the sale, Hugo.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm surprised these are still available. Somebody buy them so I stop looking at the video.


----------



## jean308 (Feb 14, 2011)

awasome ,, !


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

BUMP. PM for more recent pics


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Price dropped.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

ALL HECKELS are pending. BROWN: $80 each , RB: $120.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

I have one 6" plus brown discus left, T*he price is $50!*


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

All pending. thanks


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

All sold. thanks.


----------

